# Why I've been quiet for a while :)



## nry (22 May 2011)

Busy building this!






Airfix 1/48 Spitfire MkVa (Douglas Bader) (A50030)


----------



## LondonDragon (22 May 2011)

Geek!!  looks cool


----------



## Themuleous (22 May 2011)

Quality, that takes me back! I used to make loads of Airfix models, many a happy hour spent getting high from the glue!

Sam


----------



## foxfish (22 May 2011)

Someone gave me a model kit for Christmas once, it was a three masted sailing ship - took three years to build the thing!
Nice spitfire.....


----------



## nry (22 May 2011)

A few more piccies, this was a birthday present, the first kit I've built in 20 years!


----------



## Garuf (22 May 2011)

Excellent weathering I always loved weathering but took it way too far, every train I had was inch thick with black and rusts.


----------



## nry (22 May 2011)

Cheers Garuf   First attempt at it using a Promodeller wash - I was mainly wanting to highlight the panel lines but it ended up looking pretty good I think for my first attempt!  And so far, no algae


----------



## flygja (24 May 2011)

Very nice! When I was younger I loved to build them, but didn't have the money for a proper airbrush kit. After I started working, I have money for an airbrush kit but don't have the time, so am unwilling to spend. 

This was the last kit I built about 6 years ago using spray cans.













Hope you don't my thrashing up your thread with errr... second-rate workmanship


----------



## nry (24 May 2011)

Nice Scooby 

Never did manage to learn to spray though I would love to try an airbrush at some point, the finish looks much better than brushes in most cases!


----------



## Garuf (25 May 2011)

http://www.worldwideshoppingmall.co.uk/ ... go-229.asp
I just started on this today, should have really painted it first though, was to eager!


----------



## flygja (26 May 2011)

You mean you hand-painted the Spitfire? I thought you airbrushed it. The quality of the hand-painting is awesome!


----------



## nry (14 Jul 2011)

Yep, brush painted 

Further kits since then, all brush painted:

Airfix 1/48 Me109:













Airfix 1/72 Gazelle done in the Royal Navy Sharks day glo colours with 3rd party decals:


----------

